# What are 18-55mm EF-S lenses good for?



## PhilGarber (May 19, 2008)

Hello guys,

 I just bought a Rebel XT with a 18-55mm lens. What are these lenses good at shooting? (Abstract, Landscape, indoor, ect).


----------



## Michael.McBee (May 19, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just bought a Rebel XT with a 18-55mm lens. What are these lenses good at shooting? (Abstract, Landscape, indoor, ect).



It's a really handy lense as long as your able to get up close with whatever you're shooting.  I purchased my D40 kit and it came with this lense.  I can't wait to get another lense in the 18-200 or 55-200 range because I've found this to be the norm of what I'm shooting.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 19, 2008)

18-55 in general is a good all around lens. Use it for anything.  But the kit 18-55 from Canon is just gross, don't you think? Just feel it and turn its rings; that is lowww build quality.  But the optics are reasonably rated, so I guess that's what matters.

I guess Canon likes to make sure that you notice the difference when you buy an L lens and hold it in your hands.


----------



## Overkill-F1 (May 19, 2008)

The IS version of the 18-55mm is actually a good little lens optically. I don't like the manual focusing or the front element that turns (it makes using a polarizer a pita). But it was priced right.
...Terry


----------



## PhilGarber (May 20, 2008)

Michael.McBee said:


> It's a really handy lense as long as your able to get up close with whatever you're shooting.  I purchased my D40 kit and it came with this lense.  I can't wait to get another lense in the 18-200 or 55-200 range because I've found this to be the norm of what I'm shooting.



Good for macro shooting?


----------



## Big Mike (May 20, 2008)

Any lens can be good for just about anything.  It just depends on the photographer


----------



## JimmyO (May 20, 2008)

Overkill-F1 said:


> The IS version of the 18-55mm is actually a good little lens optically. I don't like the manual focusing or the front element that turns (it makes using a polarizer a pita). But it was priced right.
> ...Terry



Just was at Target today and they had the Xsi there with this on it. I really like the lens but i really didnt like the camera, but i dont shoot canon.


----------



## PhilGarber (May 20, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Any lens can be good for just about anything.  It just depends on the photographer



Hhhhuuh.. Big Mike, you and your philosophical riddles..

 Ok.. Is this 18-55mm lens _better _thenothers for macro photography?


----------



## JimmyO (May 20, 2008)

Well for real macro shots your gonna want a macro lens (duhrr) but i think it will pretty decent at it.


----------



## lifeafter2am (May 20, 2008)

PhilGarber said:


> Hhhhuuh.. Big Mike, you and your philosophical riddles..
> 
> Ok.. Is this 18-55mm lens _better _thenothers for macro photography?



It will not produce a true 1:1, so it is not a macro lens.  It will get as close as 9.8".


----------



## PhilGarber (May 20, 2008)

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Overread (May 20, 2008)

Well its not a dedicated macro lens - so (from my understandings) it cannot get 1:1 ratio on the sensor, so you will never be able to do real macro work with it. That said you can get some good close-up shots with it.


----------



## PhilGarber (May 20, 2008)

Thanks life!

PS-Fast forum tonight


----------



## PhilGarber (May 20, 2008)

Geeeeeez! Thanks read!!


----------

